# 36cm - Sheltering (IAPLC 2011)



## James Marshall (28 Jul 2011)

This is my entry Ranked  747th.







Cheers,
James


----------



## Antoni (28 Jul 2011)

Sweet little nano, James!   

It gives me some ideas for my next nano project


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 Jul 2011)

nice tank james.  I never know whether to send mine with edge glass included or not but the blue really works here to match the background.


----------



## flygja (29 Jul 2011)

Hey James, nice tank! You got the Boeing jumbo jet ranking! It looks like a hedgehog emerging from the ground after winter, if you don't mind.


----------



## Tom (29 Jul 2011)

Deserves a much higher ranking than that in my opinion, really like it


----------



## SuperWen (29 Jul 2011)

hey james, can you share how to get a bluesky effect at background?


----------



## viktorlantos (29 Jul 2011)

Looks very nice James. Very natural.


----------



## ghostsword (29 Jul 2011)

Yep, very natural looking. I always like your scapes, very refreshing and strong, with flowing lines and full of purpose. Great layout.


.


----------



## James Marshall (29 Jul 2011)

Thanks everyone   
your appreciation is greatly received.

Cheers,
james


----------



## keymaker (30 Jul 2011)

A truly wonderful Nano, James. So difficult to properly scape these, you did a fantastic job. Congratulations.


----------



## James Marshall (30 Jul 2011)

Thank you Balazs, much appreciated   
Congrats on your excellent placement this year   

Cheers,
James


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jul 2011)

Nice scape James. A classic JM scape


----------



## Nelson (30 Jul 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Nice scape James. A classic JM scape


spot on   .


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jul 2011)

Very good indeed, strange about the placement, thing you need a larger tank, they don't seem to favour nanos that well!


----------



## James Marshall (1 Aug 2011)

Thanks guys  



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Very good indeed, strange about the placement, thing you need a larger tank, they don't seem to favour nanos that well!


That's true Paulo, large tanks do seem to fair better. Although i'm not sure that my style of scaping is to their tastes irrespective of tank size.  

Cheers,
James


----------

